# How to Make Light Cages



## Trouble (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey guys

Ok, before you get up me, *YES* I *have* gone through the search function and looked... But I can't seem to find any helpful threads on how to make light cage .

Just wondering if any of you guys can post saying if they have made any & how they did it. 
Also, can you post what products you used and how much they were..? 
Pics will be greatly appriciated. 

I don't want anyone posting silly answers or anything... just want some helpful info :|.

Thanks heaps, and look forward to the replies

Trouble :twisted:


----------



## Trouble (Aug 27, 2008)

bump anyone??


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 27, 2008)

i attempted it, didnt work out made a mess, i just use the reptapets ones. easy to install, not too exspensive(if yuo knwo where to go).


----------



## cougars (Aug 27, 2008)

Here you go http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/homemade-light-covers-88976


----------



## Trouble (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey, thanks cougars... I was trying to find that one... just couldn't find it or remember who made the thread 
They look great too .

Anyone else got any? Love to see different ideas


----------



## monkeyboy (Aug 27, 2008)

message sent


----------



## Stark (Aug 28, 2008)

If anyone knows of any good online places, I would be keen for a PM.

I will be needing 4 soon and would prefer not to have to fork out too much.


----------



## kensai (Aug 28, 2008)

I just get Snake mesh from the hardware, about $5 a meter, cut to shape and solder the joins, haven't had and fail yet


----------

